# Car Cover for $35 shipped!?



## alexmadison (Oct 10, 2009)

I went with this: 

EmpireCovers-Review

$35 shipped. It's strictly for indoor use but my GTO is going to be sitting in a Garage for the next 4-5 months. I know it's silly to skimp so hard on the cover but as long as it keeps dust off of it, it is all I need. 

I might be asking for trouble with such a cheap cover but I figure as long as I wash and wax it before I put it on I should be fine. Like I said, it's going to sit in a garage.

The material is like canvas so you definetly only want to use this indoors. It fits alright, I think it's worth $35. It'll do the job!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If its in your garage, I wouldn't get a cover, just go over it with detail spray every know and then, and maybe some Nano Wax. You will be fine. Why risk scratching it, plus covers keep in moisture, I wouldn't do it in your situation.

$35 is more then enough to cover detail spray and Nano Wax, and it will give you a reason to touch it in the winter


----------

